# Camden County NJ



## Deni2nd

Sub available in South Jersey. 2011 F250 with 8` Western plow. Also a 2008 F250 with 8` western plow. Call 856 974 3682 Don


----------



## Deni2nd

*NJ Sub Available*

Burlington, Gloucester, Cumberland, Salem & Camden will travel if rates are right. Call 856 974 3682 leave message if not in and I will get back to you


----------



## Snowbusters101

*Snow Contrators Needed*

Hi Don,
We are in the process of signing a Contract for 3 large sites in Princeton and South Brunswick. The current contractor has defaulted for poor performance and they are terminating his contract as I am writing this. Let me know if this is too far for you. We have been in business for 24 years. Quick Pay 10 to 15 days. we need trucks, skid steers, loaders, backhoes, laborers. Let me know what rate you want. You can e-mail me at [email protected]

Thank you,


----------



## Deni2nd

*give me a call*

i am heading off to bed right now( work starts at 2am for me) 
I am inteested in speaking with you.
I can be reached at 856-974-3682. 
Give a call tomorrow if you can

Don


----------



## Deni2nd

taking to the top


----------



## Deni2nd

Deni2nd said:


> Sub available in South Jersey. 2011 F250 with 8` Western plow. Also a 2008 F250 with 8` western plow. Call 856 974 3682 Don


----------



## Deni2nd

Still available


----------



## Deni2nd

TTT


----------

